# Dog Trailer



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking for a 2 or 4 dog trailer on the East Coast. Please PM me any info you have of locations or persons to contact.

Thank You


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

I am looking for one as well......so far this is the only thing I have found. Still looking.......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0581792635&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Looking for a 2 or 4 dog trailer on the East Coast. Please PM me any info you have of locations or persons to contact.
> 
> Thank You


Look on the classified ads on gun dog central, there are quite a few for sale there.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Looking for a 2 or 4 dog trailer on the East Coast. Please PM me any info you have of locations or persons to contact.
> 
> Thank You


http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/rvs/1878752893.html

http://northmiss.craigslist.org/spo/1927291213.html

http://mobile.craigslist.org/spo/1923724880.html

http://topeka.craigslist.org/spo/1932036533.html

http://bgky.craigslist.org/grd/1898083616.html

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/spo/1920406984.html


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kevin Walsh said:


> http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/rvs/1878752893.html
> 
> http://northmiss.craigslist.org/spo/1927291213.html
> 
> ...


Jersey & Kansas are nice looking trailers, especially the Kansas one thats a hell of a deal:wink:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> Look on the classified ads on gun dog central, there are quite a few for sale there.
> 
> Tamara McIntosh


That 2010 enclosed trailer one with all the bells and whistles is sweet too


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

might have to abandon the East Coast requirement...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Anything new out there for 2 dog trailers?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Make me an offer on this rig Jody. 2006 Cummins, 4x4, 76,000 miles, 20 MPG highway, will haul 16 dogs and an ass load of equipment, 40 gallon water tank, all stainless steel box.
I am going to buy a 3500 crew cab Duramax and a 20 dog Ainley box, so I need to sell this one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Make me an offer on this rig Jody. 2006 Cummins, 4x4, 76,000 miles, 20 MPG highway, will haul 16 dogs and an ass load of equipment, 40 gallon water tank, all stainless steel box.
> I am going to buy a 3500 crew cab Duramax and a 20 dog Ainley box, so I need to sell this one.


 

LOL, way to big!! But nice! Are you serious? You just got that one?


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Man that rig is sweet.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> LOL, way to big!! But nice! Are you serious? You just got that one?


I know, but it is a Dodge, and I just cant deal with all the jokes from my friends and family for driving a damn Dodge! Plus it rides like a cinder block going down the road, and I want a 20 dog box instead of the 16 dog box, and I want it mounted on a Chevy chassis.
Make me an offer Jody, you know you need this truck!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I know, but it is a Dodge, and I just cant deal with all the jokes from my friends and family for driving a damn Dodge! Plus it rides like a cinder block going down the road, and I want a 20 dog box instead of the 16 dog box, and I want it mounted on a Chevy chassis.
> Make me an offer Jody, you know you need this truck!!


 
I have my Dodge and rides like a cadillac!!!!!  Dispite the gas mileage, I love it. If you get anymore boxes on that thing all you will be able to fill them with is them patterdales? Won't the size get smaller?

Damn, you still got paper tags on it don't ya? 

New Trailer too?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> I have my Dodge and rides like a cadillac!!!!!  Dispite the gas mileage, I love it. If you get anymore boxes on that thing all you will be able to fill them with is them patterdales? Won't the size get smaller?
> 
> Damn, you still got paper tags on it don't ya?
> 
> New Trailer too?


No the boxes are the same size as the ones on this truck, just more of them. The 20 dog units are just a little longer than the 16 dog units like this one.
Yes, I still have the dog trailer too, no need for a new dog trialer, I love the one I have.
This is a one ton dually, it does not ride very well, nothing like my chevy does. I have ridden in the new 3500 dually Chevy's and they ride much better than this truck does. I drive a lot, and a smooth ride is important to me since I spend a lot of time driving.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> I drive a lot, and a smooth ride is important to me since I spend a lot of time driving.


So, you have a sensitive ass..:razz:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> So, you have a sensitive ass..:razz:



As opposed to being a sensitive ass?


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> I know, but it is a Dodge, and I just cant deal with all the jokes from my friends and family for driving a damn Dodge! Plus it rides like a cinder block going down the road, and I want a 20 dog box instead of the 16 dog box, and I want it mounted on a Chevy chassis.
> Make me an offer Jody, you know you need this truck!!


LOL...I'm with ya there...I had a Dodge Cummins, loved the engine and hated the rest of the truck!!! Like having the best hot dog of your life in a stale bun!!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> So, you have a sensitive ass..:razz:


 it's not just my ass, but my kidneys and my teeth that get rattled. LOL


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

I think Peter Lauder of the Durham Schutzhund club has a 2 dog trailer for sale , I know that he makes 4dog trailers and he is on the east side of the cont. just north of Toronto Canada.
Brian McConnell


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

****ing air wing pussy. Wants to ride a leather couch like a girl.


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Gotta love it when one Jar Head calls another Jar Head a pussy..... makes my day.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Air wingers still get to be Marines ? LOL I guess........


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Air wingers still get to be Marines ? LOL I guess........


funny thing......I spent a couple years working on ranges teaching grunts and air wingers how to squeeze a trigger and you know what I discovered. For some reason, many Air wingers listen better than most grunts and often times apply the fundamentals of marksmanship better. Must be the difference in the intelligence level I guess.:razz:
In any case, If given the choice of driving across the country on a plush leather sofa, or doing so on a cinder block, then call me a pussy and give me the leather sofa!:razz:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> funny thing......I spent a couple years working on ranges teaching grunts and air wingers how to squeeze a trigger and you know what I discovered. For some reason, many Air wingers listen better than most grunts and often times apply the fundamentals of marksmanship better. Must be the difference in the intelligence level I guess.:razz:
> In any case, If given the choice of driving across the country on a plush leather sofa, or doing so on a cinder block, then call me a pussy and give me the leather sofa!:razz:


Being retired military, I remember those grueling days on the range. I can recall one particular day, the air conditioning wasn't operating on our indoor range, now that is what ya call uncomfortable, ha ha. Ahhh yes, Air Force life. Had to rough it that day.

DFrost


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

There's a 4 dog Jones trailer for sale on ebay right now


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> There's a 4 dog Jones trailer for sale on ebay right now


Saw it, read it contacted, etc....Too big for what I am looking for.....WT Trailer, K9 Koach, etc, something small and compact. Either a two or four dog.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Did you ever contact my friends on the 4 dog wt?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

If anyone knows of a WT Metal trailer for sale, please PM Me.

Thanks


----------

